# Informationsschema für OPC UA Server 2.0 for SINUMERIK 828D and SINUMERIK 840D sl



## sirop (3 September 2018)

Hallo.

weiß jemand, wie man am Besten das Informationsschema für diesen Server aufstellt.

Bis jetzt habe ich so etwas wie https://github.com/open62541/open62541/blob/master/tools/schema/NodeIds.csv 
benutzt, aber damit werden viele Sinumerik spezifische Objekte nicht erkannt.

Danke.


----------

